# Are all audi drivers pricks/cocks ?



## mattdetox (Apr 15, 2014)

Even tho I've only been a audi driver for a very short time ( 3 weeks ) there are two types of car drivers that really get on my tits .. Honda jazz / slow as fuck A or B road hoggers who love to drive at 33mph on a 60 mph road .. Grrrrhhhh .and I'm sorry but over aggressive audi drivers who love to stick to your arse on motorways ,even tho your doing 85mph .. And they never indicate or wave when you give way to them ..I'm sorry but audi drivers are the biggest affenders to me ... Then Honda followed buy BMW ... Just telling it like it is . Ps I'm not saying all audi drivers ... Just around say 99% .. Lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No worse than any others, perhaps it's just those in your area. :? 
Are you in the outside lane at 85 mph ? when they are on your arse.
Hoggy.


----------



## mattdetox (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't think it's in just lancs ..i get it on all motorways maybe its just the aggressive styling of audi ..? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am :lol: but when I drive my Golf or her in doors Leon I am fine :wink: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yea I agree :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cockmungers, the lot of them.... 8)

PS, why do you have a driver on the motorway up yours ass when you are doing 85mph....

Sounds like you are fitting right in with us :wink:


----------



## mattdetox (Apr 15, 2014)

I find the audi tt cabin relaxing and very easy to drive .. Just came from a very fast pug 208 gti .. And my other car is a abarth 500 that's one angry likely bastard ... But I always show respect to others ..I'm just yet to get it back from fellow audi drivers !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mattdetox, could it be a matter of 'I notice what I concentrate on'?

Fat people notice other fat people. Pregnant women notice other ladies with a bump. Fast Aaudi drivers notice other fast Audi drivers


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Like any car, some will be good, some bad.

Must admit round my way the worst are the Nissans, Toyotas & Sharans driven by Asians. Always hang way back as they tend to just do really weird things and signals never work, except as 'stop anywhere lights' (or hazard lights on other cars)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

not up here mate,, seldom get anybody, Audi or otherwise, sitting on my tail or passing me,, with the exception of an RS3 last weekend  ,, quite a few tho suffer from the " don't dare pass me " syndrome.. ,, Audi and Range Rovers seem most stricken :?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Lets be honest here - thread title could read

Are all ............. drivers pricks? (insert any manufacturer you like in the dots!)


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Mattdetox, could it be a matter of 'I notice what I concentrate on'?
> 
> Fat people notice other fat people. Pregnant women notice other ladies with a bump. Fast Aaudi drivers notice other fast Audi drivers


What a ridiculous statement.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Mattdetox, could it be a matter of 'I notice what I concentrate on'?
> ...


Is it?
Ask new mums what sort of people they notice when out: new mums with babies in pushchairs


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

for sure they have cornered the market of white shirt and pointed shoes brigade :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Perhaps, out of the 3 you mentioned thats probable. They have a new big thing in thier life and will gravitate to others in the same situation, be it for advice support or just to show off the new baby.

But fat people notice other fat people :? . Where do you get that from?

Sounds a very ignorant and shallow view.


----------



## mattdetox (Apr 15, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Mattdetox, could it be a matter of 'I notice what I concentrate on'?
> 
> Fat people notice other fat people. Pregnant women notice other ladies with a bump. Fast Aaudi drivers notice other fast Audi drivers


Like I said I'm a new audi driver and I noticed it a long time ago ..and even top gear said that audi drivers are cocks ...taken the baton from BMW ...so your take one to know one statement is rather wrong ...in my case .. I don't and won't drive aggressive ...spirited and fast ..yes ..but bully tactics towards others is not my thing ...


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

I notice minicab drivers drive the worst compared to any other driver on the road (in London at least)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think a car makes a bad driver.

The postman annoys me, stopping every 5 minutes. Don't even get me started on tractors!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> I don't think a car makes a bad driver.
> 
> *The postman annoys me, stopping every 5 minutes.* Don't even get me started on tractors!


What is he supposed to do, chuck his parcles out of the moving vehicle :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

brian1978 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think a car makes a bad driver.
> ...


By the look of some of the parcles I get I think he might be doing just that


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Pugwash69 said:
> ...


Touche.

Anthough I find couriers are worse than mail men.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Our postman drives to each door in turn, the lazy git!
Sometimes we get a normal one who parks up on the road and walks to the houses.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> I don't think a car makes a bad driver.
> 
> The postman annoys me, stopping every 5 minutes.





Pugwash69 said:


> Our postman drives to each door in turn, the lazy git!
> Sometimes we get a normal one who parks up on the road and walks to the houses.


It takes him 5 minuits to drive from house to house, wow you must be seriously rich


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

For me it's the VAG \ BMW TDi brigade.

There seems to be an influx of wanker skoda drivers out there at the moment.

Have they got a 0% finance deal on at the moment.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Like any car, some will be good, some bad.
> 
> Must admit round my way the worst are the Nissans, Toyotas & Sharans driven by Asians. Always hang way back as they tend to just do really weird things and signals never work, except as 'stop anywhere lights' (or hazard lights on other cars)


Not too sure about this really..... Is it the fact that the cars are bad? Or is there a 'veiled' comment here? :?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Totally agree here. Ever bought a new car and said "I never noticed any until I bought one, now I see loads." 
You gravitate towards them.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]



Otley TT QS said:


> . Fast Aaudi drivers notice other fast Audi drivers


What 
Is it?
Ask new mums what sort of people they notice when out: new mums with babies in pushchairs[/quote]
Totally agree here. Ever bought a new car and said "I never noticed any until I bought one, now I see loads." 
You gravitate towards them.[/quote]

No doubt, but the example of "fat people noticing other fat people" is absurd.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

C'mon, you just do. Tattooed people notice other peoples tattoos. People with piercings notice other peoples piercings. Audi drivers look at other Audis.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

And people see what they're expecting to see... If you're expecting BMW drivers to be bad, you're more likely to notice bad driving from them than you are from drivers of other cars. Dissonance reduction, init...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Otley TT QS said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Like any car, some will be good, some bad.
> ...


No veiled comment at all, just think old Nissans, Toyotas etc have taken over the stereotype from Micras...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I get loads of fat, pregnant Audi/BMW/Range Rover/Nissan/Toyota//Skoda TDi minicab drivers driving up my chuff on their way to the tattoo parlour when they're late for their next piercing appointment. (Think I covered all bases there!)
But then I'm not breaking the law and always keep to the speed limit


----------

